# It's a sad day....



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm sad to announce the passing of Dr.Jim C Wright, local fishing guru and star of "Saltwater Fishing with Dr.Jim". He died peacefully at Virginia Beach General Hospital on Monday, August 14th. My prayers are with his friends and family. .....Hat


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Man I used to love watching his fishing
show on the television. The "optic lures"
smile... Sad news indeed.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yes it is sad new. Jim was a true Chesapeake Bay icon that intertained countless fisherfolk. He will be missed. My prayers go out to his family. How's the fishing up THERE Jim?


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

I had just last week asked one of my fishing buddies if they had seen or heard anything from Dr. Jim.

Rest in Peace,Dr. Jim


hooper


----------



## fireturk1 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Dr. Jim,*

Loved the shows from a young age. Rest in piece, Fisherman.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

RIP.........Dr.Jim..........met him a few times @ the annual Striper tackle shows @ the V B pavilion...always found time to answer any question....God jus got another great fishin partner.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Heres the story from the Virginia Pilot*

http://home.hamptonroads.com/stories/story.cfm?story=109246&ran=189272










*Obituarie*

http://home.hamptonroads.com/obits/details.cfm?obitID=39750


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I don't watch tv much anymore but I remember watching Dr Jim in the 90's. It was one of the few shows that talked about fishing techniques used in the general area that I liked to fish. We will miss him greatly!


----------

